
Ask HN: Which technical guides or cheatsheets are a must read for a developer? - gymshoes
I was reading WCAG&#x27;s accessibility success criteria pages and the OWASP cheat sheets and they both ar e something that one needs to read through atleast once.<p>What are some other documents that are a must-read?
======
austincheney
WCAG and OWASP indicate web development, probably front-end development.

You will want to learn the standard DOM methods. Walking the DOM as a tree
structure as opposed to treating it as a database to query will increase your
application capabilities. Learning to access the DOM without parsing a
selector string will make your application many thousands of this new faster.

I suggest:

* [https://gist.github.com/thegitfather/9c9f1a927cd57df14a59c26...](https://gist.github.com/thegitfather/9c9f1a927cd57df14a59c268f118ce86)

* [https://prettydiff.com/2/guide/unrelated_dom.xhtml](https://prettydiff.com/2/guide/unrelated_dom.xhtml)

* Web APIs - [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API)

* RegExp - [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Guid...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Guide/Regular_Expressions/Cheatsheet)

* http - [https://devhints.io/http-status](https://devhints.io/http-status)

~~~
giantg2
I only worked on front-end stuff for a year, but I can say walking the DOM and
learning more about it was probably one of the most useful things.

------
rtkaratekid
For picking up language syntax quickly or reminding yourself when you're
learning a new one:
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/)

And then for more robust language/syntax support:
[https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

And for those who enjoy Vim but, like me, aren't masters quite yet.
[https://vim.rtorr.com/](https://vim.rtorr.com/)

------
seanwilson
I would say Google's Search Engine Optimization (SEO) Starter Guide is
essential for frontend developers:
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/7451184?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/7451184?hl=en)

I maintain my own guide of concise webdev tips that's mostly distill from and
links to recommendations from OWASP, Mozilla and Google which you might find a
good jumping-off point:
[https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)

------
jobigoud
What Every Programmer Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic

[https://floating-point-gui.de/](https://floating-point-gui.de/)

------
animesh
Why good commit messages matter.

[https://chris.beams.io/posts/git-
commit/#intro](https://chris.beams.io/posts/git-commit/#intro)

